# [Build Log] " Monsta Inc " Quad Monsta 86mm rads 3x Frozen Q Helix Res in MM Asension



## Hokies83 (Feb 21, 2013)

A Thanks to FrozenQ with all the help and fast shipping with all these wonderful res!

the search started for a Real case... And by luck 2 days after i started my Search a Mountain Mods Ascension popped up on Evga forums for a crazy price 230$ shipped ... Which leads to the start of what we have here.
i7 3770k
Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3
8gb Gskill TridentX 2666mhz
2x Sandisk Extreme 240gb SSD
3x Galaxy GC 4gb GTX 680s
Corsair AX1200
4x Monsta 86mm 360 rads
Apongee Drive II with MCP 35X pump
FrozenQ Helix Bay res
250ML FrozenQ red helix res
400ML FrozenQ red Helix res
All bits power fittings
PrimoFlex Advanced Blood Red 1/2 ID 3/4 OD







*Reasoning behind my Madness.*

Wanted to do something different and way out there still adding things and looking for more great idea's so any Suggestions are always much welcome.

*Me and my 3 yearold Partner in Crime...*









*3 of my 360s after USPS dropped them off!*




Wondering where i can put this guy with maybe an Led to make his light saber light up?




*And we have Rads!*









One of my FrozeQ res still waiting on the 400mm.. Looks like it is just floating lol.




*All cables with be braided / UV braided*









Front fans finished!





*Final look of the front.*









*update 2/2/2013*













*Back from RMA *





*Got my last res in! time to go to work!*

















*Update 3/14/2013*





Filling the loop now.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking good. Sub'd
Welcome to TPU


----------



## wermad (Feb 23, 2013)

She lives!!!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 23, 2013)

Major overkill. I love it!
I am pretty sure you could of cooled all that on one monsta 360 rad. My 240 monsta cools my 2500k@4.5ghz and 7970@1300/1600 at 60c and 36c. I bet you will run at ambient.


----------



## wermad (Feb 23, 2013)

Hoks doesn't know the meaning of "overkill". It pretty much doesn't exist in his realm 


I myself is running three Monsta 480s


----------



## Hokies83 (Feb 23, 2013)

wermad said:


> Hoks doesn't know the meaning of "overkill". It pretty much doesn't exist in his realm
> 
> 
> I myself is running three Monsta 480s



LoL OverKill on another forum makes them think ur sponsored and they ban you if u do not pay them 30$ 

And to me it is not over kill... it is an extension of my mighty E-Peen


----------



## Frogger (Feb 23, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL BUILD


----------



## DOM (Feb 24, 2013)

nice build but are you just running all those rads off that cpu/pump block


----------



## Bow (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Hokies83 (Feb 24, 2013)

DOM said:


> nice build but are you just running all those rads off that cpu/pump block



Yes shockingly the Mcp 35X is enough to run it all.
I guess it is the king of head pressure for a reason lol.

I had a 2nd pump and it changed nothing so i sold it.


----------



## Hokies83 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just a little update..

gotta clean some wires up a bit.. but wanted to post something.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking good , any plans on water cooling those gpu's ?


----------



## wermad (Feb 25, 2013)

Loving it


----------



## Hokies83 (Feb 25, 2013)

Craigleberry said:


> Looking good , any plans on water cooling those gpu's ?



My cards have no blocks made for them i would have to use Uni blocks or sell them..

I did not want to go thru the hassle so ill just hold onto them until Gtx 7xx or HD 8xxx.


----------



## Hokies83 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Nordic (Feb 27, 2013)

All those rads.... you need to get those gpu's underwater. Universal blocks whatever.


----------



## Hokies83 (Mar 8, 2013)

Goodies!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 8, 2013)

Hokies83 said:


> Goodies!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1331019/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL
> 
> ...




Now THAT is what I am talking about!  Put all those rads to good use!


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Mar 8, 2013)

MO - MO - MO - MONSTER BUILD !!! 

Awesome, srsly...


----------



## Hokies83 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Hokies83 (Mar 14, 2013)

Filling the loop now.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Bow (Mar 14, 2013)

That is CRAZY!


----------



## Hokies83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thx!


----------

